# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Thư viện đai răng XL đầy đủ cho mọi nhà

## khangscc

Nhờ mod xóa dùm topic do chưa được xác thực kiểu đai răng nên sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến bác nào dùng.
Bác nào đã tải về thì thông cảm check lại trước khi gia công vì theo lời bác Khoa comen bên dưới là gây sai số lớn khi vận hành, riêng em đang gia công đai XL10 và XL 30, XL25 đang dùng thì chưa thấy bị lệch răng. Chưa rõ thông số góc nghiên của đai có khác góc nghiên của răng không do em mới dùng lần đầu nên chưa tin tưởng bảo nó đúng. Thân

----------

anhcos, Echchum, maxx.side

----------


## khangscc

Đã xóa chờ kiểm duyệt

----------

maxx.side, Mạnh Tường

----------


## khangscc

Đã xóa chờ kiểm duyệt........

----------


## khoa.address

Cái này cụ cũng siêng nhể.

Nhưng cụ Khang cứ quẳng luôn cái thông số lên luôn cho khỏe, e nghĩ mấy cái này chác chẳng làm khó được mấy ae đã dấn thân vào cnc đâu.

Hihi vui thôi cụ, ko có ý gì nhé.

Đính kèm 45790

----------


## khoa.address

> Chào cả nhà, sao thời gian mò mẩm, xin xỏ các kiểu mà chưa được, tình cờ hôm nay em tìm được bộ thư viện đầy đủ đai răng XL, hiện tại em chỉ xuất được đai từ 10 XL - 18XL, bác nào cần tải về ạ, em để chung file nhe, các đai tiếp theo em up hôm sau ạ
> Đính kèm 45422



E ko có ý gì nhé cụ Khang, nhưng cụ đã chạy phôi ra các mẫu này thực tế chưa ah.

Thấy cụ quăng file lên đây e cũng tò mò xem thử, nhưng e thấy số liệu nó ko khớp hay sao đó cụ, hay do cái tiêu chuẩn e lụm trên mạng bị nhầm.

Nếu cụ rảnh vào dịp lễ tiếp theo cụ check lại xem thế nào nhé.

Em chỉ sợ ae nào làm biếng tự vẽ lấy file này về gia công rồi lại tốn phôi tội người ta.

Em chỉ mới check cái Xl18 thử thôi ah.

Đính kèm 45795

----------


## anhcos

Vẽ lộn tí thôi mà, nhưng cụ khoa nhớ là cái profile của pulley khác với belt nhá, góc nghiêng và pitch giống nhau, mấy chiều cao và bán kính lượn thì khác nhau.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Báo cáo các cụ là em đã chạy thử XL30 và XL25 rồi ạ, do em chỉ có dao 2mm nên góc khuất chưa đạt nhưng bỏ đai vào khớp ạ, em đang chạy trên máy, em sẽ chọp hình gửi các bác xem. File em lấy trên web thư viện nước ngoài ạ
_Bác nào rãnh tạo tài khoản trên đây và tải về ạ, em rãnh tải về tiếp và up cho bác nào dùng được ạ  :Wink: 
Trích nguồn: https://www.tracepartsonline.net

----------


## khangscc

> Vẽ lộn tí thôi mà, nhưng cụ khoa nhớ là cái profile của pulley khác với belt nhá, góc nghiêng và pitch giống nhau, mấy chiều cao và bán kính lượn thì khác nhau.


Cái này em không vẽ nha bác, em tìm được từ trang web em đã trích dẫn bên trên ạ, nếu các bác bảo sai em xin mod xóa giúp topic để tránh gây ảnh hưởng đến các bác ạ

----------


## khangscc

Post một số hình ảnh em đang làm thực tế, khi gá đai vào thì đúng như bác khoa nói, nó không ăn khớp góc vát nhưng khi có lực căng đai nó ôm khít và sát như hình, không có độ rơ. Thiết nghĩ nếu như một trang web thư viện lớn như vậy không lẽ họ làm sai hệ thống ? em thử tải một số đai loại khác nó cũng có vẻ hơi khác so với chuẩn thường thấy về góc vát và góc bo của răng. Thân

----------

